# Ecran bleu figé après formatage et reinstallation



## Inoque (13 Juillet 2007)

bonsoir tout le monde,

j'ai format&#233; mon ibook G4 today et j'ai reinstall&#233; tiger &#224; l'aide du disc 1 en mode personalis&#233;...formatage en mac os &#233;tendu journalis&#233;...le probl&#232;me c'est qu'apr&#232;s le message de bienvenu sur mac os x, apr&#232;s avoir enregistr&#233; toutes les r&#233;ponses aux petites questions initiales, l'ordi reste avec l'&#233;cran fig&#233; sur un fond bleu, ya la petite fl&#232;che du curseur mais rien d'autre ne se passe...

que faire?


----------



## dvd (16 Juillet 2007)

j'avais un probl&#232;me similaire: carte mere hs. mais bon

-essaie de demarrer &#224; partir d'un autre mac (en mode target) pour voir s'il reconnait ton ordinateur
-fais un test hardware avec le cd d'apple fourni
-eventuellement une reinstall complete (en ayant effac&#233; ton disque dur au pr&#233;alable)


----------

